

Five reasons I really love the Chromebook Pixel - wagtail
http://www.citeworld.com/tablets/21688/chromebook-pixel-five-reasons-to-love

======
donutdan4114
As a developer, not sure how useful it would be... I have not done the
research, but if I could get some Linux distro to run on there perfectly, yea,
it'd be an awesome piece of hardware.

But the price has never been about the hardware, it's about the fact that
ChromeOS is a fancy web browser. They should __ship __the computer with some
Linux distro and I would pick one up.

~~~
hollerith
>if I could get some Linux distro to run on there perfectly, yea, it'd be an
awesome piece of hardware.

Although I have not actually run a high-DPI display, things I have read tell
me that no suite of Linux desktop software is ready for high-DPI displays the
way that OS X and ChromeOS are. (The problem is tiny text and tiny UI
elements. Some elements can be easily made the right size, but that right size
ends up being inconsistent with other elements.)

Desktop Linux users are used to waiting for new hardware to become supported
by Linux, and high-DPI displays seem to be an instance of that.

~~~
tqh
Linus Torvalds has a Chromebook Pixel and he has written a few posts about it
and running Linux on it. Here is the latest post atm and perhaps the summary:
[https://plus.google.com/u/0/102150693225130002912/posts/AVDr...](https://plus.google.com/u/0/102150693225130002912/posts/AVDrM8pVTgA)

~~~
hollerith
Thanks.

Here is my summary of his G+ posts on the Pixel: He is running a non-CromeOS
Linux on it, and says that "Sure, with the true resolution exposed to the web
browser, things are small. Just how I like it." And he has "actually used the
Pixel as my main laptop for two short trips now." His Macbook Air has been
retired.

